# 3Dmark03 scores



## pablofrogo (Aug 24, 2004)

Post your 3dmark scores here, compare and question why your score is 500 less than the next guy's

Also post your system, all the specs you know (CPU clock speeds as read in 3dmark), so we can see why  
If you like, post pre OC and post OC scores so they can be compared too.

Run at 1024x768, no AA, optimal texture filtering and 4x aniso, NO post processing shaders. Game tests 1-4 will suffice. (these are the demo options)

Get 3Dmark03 here. The demo should give you the same result as the pro version.

here's mine to get it started:

CPU: AMD Athlon XP3200+ @2195mhz (200FSB x11)
GFX: Radeon 9800XT 
OS: Windows XP
DX9b
NF7-S v2.0
HDD: Maxtor 5400RPM

Score (stock 412/365): 6393 3Dmarks.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 24, 2004)

6550, My specs, and a link to my futuremark project are in my sig


----------



## Xenn0X (Aug 24, 2004)

CPU: P4 3.2 ghz tock speed.
Ram: 1 GB PC3200 Twinmos
GFX: X800 Pro Vivo @ XT
OS: Win XP SP1
DX9C
Shuttle SB61G2V3
HDD: Maxtor 160 gb 7200 SATA

Score 520/560 : 12895


----------



## Viper007Bond (Aug 28, 2004)

Just ran it before I start messing around with OC'ing:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3019617

(5894)


----------



## jmattick (Aug 28, 2004)

CPU: Intel Celeron 2.2ghz (Don't laugh...   )
GFX: Gecube Radeon 9550XT Extreme Edition 
MEM: 2x 256MB sticks of PC2700
OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
DX9b
Shuttle SB51G
HDD: 1x Samsung 80gb 7200RPM, 1x WD 30gb 5400RPM.

Score (oc'd 478/283 on stock cooling): 3812 3Dmarks

Now, I know where my bottlenecks are. For one, I have the Celeron 2.2, and the cache hurts that, but hopefully will soon be at least a P4 2.8. The second is I am running a 8x AGP card in a 4x slot. Once I upgrade my machne again, I'll have 8x...


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 28, 2004)

P4 2.4C @ 3.0 @ 250 fsb
2x256 mb twinmos pc3200 @ 200 fsb
2x256 mb micron pc3200 @ 200 fsb
Sapphire 9800 pro @ XT @ 440/390

3Dmark03 = 7045


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 31, 2004)

See my signature  All my specs are listed at the link location.


----------



## cmberry20 (Aug 31, 2004)

6110!

Results here

Not bad for a 9500 non Pro & a 2500 Barton!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 31, 2004)

2,629


----------



## mpan3 (Aug 31, 2004)

I probably have the lowest score here but oh well:

CPU: AMD Athlon XP2000+ 1.8Ghz
Mobo: NF7 200x9
RAM: 1 gig PC3200 @ 2-3-3-8
GFX: Sapphire 9600 @ 450/520 24/7 + vmod  
OS: Windows XP
DX9c

Max OC: 3400


----------



## drieschel (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello,

my scores are: 4782


----------



## Viper007Bond (Sep 3, 2004)

OC'ed my GFX card and now I get 6371. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3035471


----------



## muttspam (Sep 4, 2004)

My score is 5415.

Athlon XP 2500+ not overclocked
ATI 9700 Pro 128MB - 379.80/325.80
512MB PC3200
MSI KT6 Delta-LSR
WinXP Home


----------



## Sniper (Sep 4, 2004)

*9800 Pro 3dMark 03 scores*

 Hi,i have a Powercolor 9800 Pro 128mb,which has the R350 core.Tried 3D Mark03 got a score of 5640 at stock which is 378/337.I replaced the stock HSF with a Vantec Iceberq 4 ,and invested in some Vantec BGA ramsinks in copper,8 of them,the ones that came with the new hsf are crap !Tried ATI Tool .22,so far i can run 440/380 stable.My 3D Mark 03 score is now 6353.Is this a good score,it seems so to me,but hey,i'm new to all this.Keep up the good work guys,you all give me food for thought. By the way,my Aquamark3 score is now 40,005.


----------



## Trimm (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah mine an old system but i think it's alright

cpu xp 1900+ 1.6ghz non OC
768 mb pc2100 ram
9800 pro -> xt not at xt speed (400/350)
xp pro

score: 5803

not bad, don't you think?


----------



## Boneface (Jun 5, 2006)

score of 10317


----------



## polskibyk (Oct 28, 2015)

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9650 
GPU: MSI GTX750 2GB DDR5
OS: Win 10 Pro x64
DX12
ASUS M2N-SLi

Score : 44916

http://www.imagic.pl/files/8661/3dm03.jpg


----------



## Jborg (Oct 28, 2015)

Boneface said:


> score of 10317




Sorry, but your almost 10 years late.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 28, 2015)

lol


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Oct 28, 2015)

Aww, the good old 2004


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 28, 2015)

This is an archaelogy excation here! I am curious how 3dmark03 runs on modern pc. I still use 3dmark06 as a reference benchmark.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2015)

Fun fact and question, my gigabyte bios has an option for a "3dmark03 optimization."  I wonder what it does?  Currently disabled.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 29, 2015)

I think the earliest 3D Mark I've run in years was 11.  = P


----------



## Boneface (Oct 29, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Sorry, but your almost 10 years late.



Yes cause i posted it in 2006 lol


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 29, 2015)

Polskibyk is actually the one that necro'd it waaaay late.  = )


----------



## dougvj (Jan 10, 2016)

Just for fun I ran this on my current machine:

Intel i7 4790k
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC 2x (SLI)
Windows 7

Score: 137440

I would have never imagined the improvement back with my 9800 Pro when I was a teenager over 10 years ago


----------



## xndbogdan (Mar 20, 2016)

dougvj said:


> Just for fun I ran this on my current machine:
> 
> Intel i7 4790k
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC 2x (SLI)
> ...



Amd FX-8300 (OC'd to 4.3 GHz)
Sapphire Radeon R9 270
Windows 10

Score: 47167 (Max Settings)
           86821 (Default Settings)
It's fun to see the newer machines run these benchmarks


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

Ahh....this takes me back. Heck, I recall even ran benchmark with 3DMark01 SE, trying to crack 20k on my then awesome rig......AMD Athlon 3200+/ATi 9700 Pro. Then along came 3DMark03.....


----------



## Faravid (Nov 3, 2017)

AMD Athlon 3000+
ATI Radeon 9800 AIW 128MB
Stock clocks.
3DMark 03 score 5271, default settings on both GPU drivers and 3DMark.

I'm finishing up a -03 retro build. GPU needed a bit of reflowing work but now runs perfect.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought id run a few old laptops I just got in the past few months.

Laptop 1: Compaq CQ60 302au

AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80 @2.1GHz  (Was running a Sempron a few days ago)
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Samsung
Nvidia 8200m G 256MB
Vortex 60GB SSD
Windows 7 64 HP

3DMark03 Score = 3100

Laptop 2: Acer 5630

Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.67GHz
2x2GB DDR2 667MHz
Nvidia Go 7300
Sata 80GB HDD
Windows XP HE 

3DMark03 Score = 3458


----------



## Win98SE (Nov 8, 2017)

Laptop: Dell Inspiron 9300

Pentium M Dothan 2.13ghz
1GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX  256MB
WD 250GB HDD
Windows 98SE

3DMark03 score = 9501

and yes, I'm posting this from this laptop


----------



## Win98SE (Dec 9, 2017)

Laptop: Dell Precision M90
Intel Core 2 Duo T7400 2.13Ghz
1GB DDR2 667Mhz
Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX 256MB
WD 250GB Sata
Windows 98 Second Edition with Unofficial SP3

3DMark03 score = 14860


----------



## Win98SE (Dec 31, 2017)

Laptop: Dell Inspiron 9300

Pentium M Dothan 2.13Ghz
1GB 533mhz RAM
Nvidia Geforce Go 6800 256MB
100GB HDD
Windows 98 SE

3DMark03 score = 7818
(compare this score to previous 9300 post to see the difference between the  7800GTX and 6800)

Asus P5K-E (ICH9)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00 Ghz
1.0 GB DDR2 667Mhz RAM
Nvidia Geforce 7900GS 256MB  PCI-E
120GB SSD
running Windows 98SE with unofficial SP3

3DMark03 score = 17741


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2017)

lol thread necro, but F@#$ it, why not. If its already been bumped.

CPU: Intel I9 7980XE
GFX: Nvidia 1080TI (2k res)
OS: Windows 10
DX12
MSI Tomahawk Arctic
HDD: 6TB RAID 0 Array

SCORE: 118025


----------



## Win98SE (Jan 3, 2018)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00 Ghz
 1.0 GB DDR2 667Mhz RAM
 Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX v2 256MB PCI-E (Dell X8764)
 120GB SSD
 running Windows 98SE with unofficial SP3

 3DMark03 score = 18300
as with all my posts so far, no overclocking-default settings


----------



## Win98SE (Feb 10, 2018)

Dell Vostro 200
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 3.2 GHz
Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX v2 256MB PCI-E (Dell X8764)
1GB DDR2  PC6400 RAM
320GB HD running Windows 98SE with unofficial SP3

3DMark03 score = 17626


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 11, 2018)

Win98SE said:


> Dell Vostro 200
> Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 3.2 GHz
> Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX v2 256MB PCI-E (Dell X8764)
> 1GB DDR2  PC6400 RAM
> ...


Long road ahead, but someday you will reach me 
Windows 98 SE : Core i7 980X + 7800 GTX 256MB = 19187






As for more current score :




Sound card : Auzen X-Fi Forte


----------



## Ruoy (Dec 24, 2018)

I got a bit nostalgic these days and decided to re-activate my old Gaming rig from 2003. The first system I ever built. I love this system.


Intel Dual Xeon 2.66 GHz stock, 512k Cache, 533MHz Fsb

Asus PC-DL Deluxe

Corsair XMS Platinum Series 3x1GB 400MHz.   Should be 4GB but one dimm went bad on me 

ATI Radeon HD 4650 1GB  ( Burnt two ATI 9800 saphire cards over the years)

OS: Windows XP Pro

HDD: Seagate 2.5 5400rpm 160GB. - Will be replaced down the road with Raid0 Corsair P128s which are just laying around and have to be flashed.



*3DMark03 Score: 5666  *





I'm sure a little more can be tickled out of her in the future 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## deadsniper1917 (Dec 2, 2019)

sorry had to power up my upgraded dell XPS 710 for this one


----------



## piotrskc (Jan 1, 2021)

i5 3470, 8GB, GfTi960, Win10x64 = default 98.000 points.


----------



## Trovadores (Mar 19, 2021)

3DMark03 Pro = 3027 My first 3DMark score posted from an old refurbished Compaq 5000 and with the following features: Athlon Thunderbird 900Mhz CPU, 256Mb PC133 RAM, Radeon HD 2400 PRO PCI GPU, FSB 100MhzX2, HDD 250Gb 7200RPM, Windows XP Professional SP3.


----------



## ElMeiser (Jul 17, 2021)

Gonna necro this thread because why not, running default
i9-10920x oc to 4.7 Ghz
32 Gb ddr4 3200 cl17
RTX 2070 super
X299 rampage vi extreme
Adata SX8200p 2tb/970 evo plus 500 gb

Default=203,742


----------

